# Very first motorhome experience- Rapido or Hymer?



## colbard

Hi all,

I stepped into my very first motorhome at around 1pm today (friday).

After reading the UK mags, trawling this forum for the last 2-3 weeks my initial suspicions have been confirmed - got to be one of the continental manufacturers for sure.

My initial reaction was one of tremendous disappointment - cramped, poorly thought out, toilet and shower facilities not practical, bed arrangements extremely claustrophobic, totally impractical if you are 5' 5" or over. Massive security issues – a deal breaker for me.

It would be disingenuous of me to mention the marques.

Of course, it all changed when I stepped into a couple of Rapidos and Hymers - my attitude changed – I can live in one of these after all!

Knew the Hymers were going to be good but at a price - the Rapidos have completely surprised me.

Anyways, met a lovely couple today at Brownhills Swindon - generous of them to enthusiastically impart their knowledge in my eagerness to understand (7 vans – Hymer and Rapido).

Would appreciate any feedback/comments/info regarding above.


best wishes

colbard


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

If you want a Rapido, go to Caravannes Rapido, Wokingham for the best knowledge and after sales you coud wish for!

No plush showrooms or forecourt but good honest and knowledgable people, Martin and Paul.

Hard to find and down a very long straight country lane but well worth the trip.

Peter


----------



## colbard

Hi Peter,

Thank you – not too far from me living by Heathrow.

best

colibard


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

_From the M4 - take J10 to Wokingham, then A329M and slip road to Wokingham, take one way system at the Ship Pub, leave one way at A321 towards Sandhurst.

Then under railway bridges and follow road for 500 yards,take Luckley/ Oakfield School turning ie: 2nd left after railway bridges. Follow to another railway bridge, go under and turn right into made up driveway through some farm gates. Progress 1300 yards to Gorrick

If you have any questions related to our location, please call us at 0118 979 1023 , and we will be glad to assist you. _

I have no connection with them, just have known them for years and by reputation, competition for me as I stock pre-owned Rapidos !

Peter


----------



## Coulstock

I love my Rapido 

Harry


----------



## andyandsue

*aDVERT ALERT*

ADVERT


----------



## Zebedee

*Re: aDVERT ALERT*



andyandsue said:


> ADVERT


Where?

I can't see one!

Dave


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

*Re: aDVERT ALERT*



Zebedee said:


> andyandsue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ADVERT
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> I can't see one!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave its one of those sublimal ones in white text, you have to highlight the 'text' in the screen and then press Control, Alt and DEL :lol:

Peter


----------



## jenniedream

Hymer - no contest!


----------



## bigbus

Always Rapido for us, designed by people that know what we need in a motorhome, with no compromises. Not met a Hymer owner yet that didn't prefer our Rapido, but we probably don't get out much. It's all down to personal choice in the end though.


----------



## dewaltman

I have a rapido 997m and cannot fault the quality of the finishings and love it but it is essential that you get a layout that suits you that is the secret of enjoying your motorhome


----------



## rupert1

Why does it have to be foreign. this was the case a few years ago but UK makers have now caught up and certainly for design and value surpassed most Europeon makes. I know a lot of people tend to live in the past but open yours eyes and have a real look around. I had a Hymer a few years back and it was a load of trouble but it did not put me of all German vans and if they ever produce one that suited me would look again.


----------



## Bob45

Have to agree with Dewaltman that the key is to get the layout that suits you. We did loads of research - exhibitions and dealers - beforehand before settling on our "perfect" layout.

Obviously I would say HYMER.

Goodluck

Bob


----------



## Brock

I always recommend finding a dealer you can trust. Hymers are supplied new by Hymer UK, part of the Brownhills Group, unless you go for an import. My recent experience of Hymer UK service is that it has slipped well below the very high standards I have experienced in the past. I am, however, happy with my Hymer. There are plenty of posts about the service from the Brownhills Group

We looked at the Rapido some years ago but felt it had design flaws. The latest models seemed to have ironed out these and it is a competent van almost on a par with a Hymer. 

Quality wise, you will not go wrong with either. Another reason why the service from the dealer may settle the issue for you.


----------



## Koppersbeat

If you are thinking of a LHD Rapido you might consider using a dealer in France.

We use a dealer just south of Rennes in Brittany called "Bonjour Caravanning" They are not far from the factory at Mayenne.

They are very helpful and go out of their way to iron out any problems as quickly as possible.The annual habitation check only costs 49euros.

I expect some dealers in UK have not yet told their customers that there is a recall on 2010 series 9 Rapidos concerning the wing mirrors.
We had a recorded delivery letter from France last week asking us to make an appointment to get ours fixed.

Good luck in your choice.

This is our 2nd Rapido.

Helen


----------



## ned

*Rapidos/Hymers*

Hi
We have just traded in our 2009 Rapido9097Df It had a good country style interior which is often a plus with us brits. However, the heater just wasn't up to getting the van warm in winter ( we spend a lot of time skiing etc) The furniture was very good except for the front seats which had sharpened 4mm steel reinforcements in the seat which stuck into my wife's leg. The fit of the body panels wasn't very good and there were gaps between panels inside which also let in cold air. The 3 litre engine was brilliant and one has to say that pound for pound a lot more is included in the basic spec of the Rapido which come as extras in the Hymer. Personally I prefer the Hymer it is better engineered and to that degree we now have a new B class Hymer 594, the only one in the country at the moment. Is it perfect? er no! The biggest problem was the size of the table which was just too large. Answer..... I have made a smaller one which most people don't seem to realise is not the original ( it helps being a cabinet maker!!) But there you go horses for courses............

Keep em waxed.............. Ned


----------



## PeterandLinda

Hi

All motorhomes are a compromise. Without exception.

These days, people expect 21st Century facilities for their 21st Century lifestyle and by gosh, so they should at 21st Century prices.

But their chosen Motorhome will still be a compromise, so they have to live with the defects, design faults, niggling rattles and all else that goes with living with a house on wheels - it's just how it is!

Our choice is a Hymer, but we might be tempted by a Carthago, or a Concorde whenever Ernie comes up with the goods.

Otherwise we'll continue to enjoy the sun in Greece.

P&L


----------

